# Joe Friel's "Fast after 50"



## Zbycho BikeRider (Mar 30, 2018)

Hey! It's my second post to mtbr. 
I highly recommend reading the whole book:

https://www.velopress.com/fast-50-ageless-athlete/

https://www.velopress.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/sample_FA50.pdf

Book Excerpt: Ned Overend on high-intensity training for masters | VeloNews.com


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah, it is good. Read it years ago. Read most all the popular training bibles over the past 10 years or so. I was going great until ~64, then stuff started rapidly heading south.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I've read it a few times, and contrast it with the Haywire Heart reference in the other thread and now want to do nothing.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Many of those interviewed pointed out what I have noticed as I age:

- I can't eat crap and survive it like I used to.
- It takes twice as long to get into shape, and I lose it twice as fast.
- If I don't stay active in winter, the springtime really sucks. It takes a really long time to recover back to riding shape after a winter of sitting on the couch. 

On the positive side, I think I enjoy riding more now that I ever did, because I am not as focused on how fast I am going. It is more about the experience rather than the speed. Also, I tend not to take as many chances, and since I am generally also going a little slower, I don't crash as often. This is good, because it takes me *forever* to heal now, compared to thirty years ago.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

The holy trinity.

Technology!
$$$
2.6" tires


----------



## cunningstunts (Sep 1, 2011)

MSU Alum said:


> The holy trinity.
> 
> Technology!
> $$$
> 2.6" tires


haha.

i just picked it up based on my physio's recommendation as i get treatment for sore unstable knees (i didn't know they were unstable, now i do haha, not so funny...)

it's very good, well written and i can see what i'm going to have to do to be the athlete i still want to be for another 10 yrs (i'm 50). i'm not the elite competitive racer he describes but still interested in performing at my best and being healthy. great book so far.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

I have that book and have read/skimmed it several times. A lot of good info in there. But one thing I was wondering about was how you are supposed to get enough TSS with so much recovery and days off. If any of you use TSS, I realize at our age that we don'r probably need to be at 100 during peak, but I can't really see how you could get much past 60 or so with these kinds of 7- and 9-day weekly schedules he has in the Base/Build phase. Anybody else think the density is kinda low, even for seniors, that still wanna compete?


----------

